# Should I or Shouldn't I?



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have 2 Rhodes, 3 Barred Rock, 1 Australorp, 1 Australorp/White Leghorn mix. Going to a fur & feather swap tomorrow morning. Debating on bringing home an addition for my lonely Australorp Lilah. She's a very sweet but so submissive girl who gets really pecked on by my 3 rocks & 1 of the rhodes. Her little head is bald as can be. Her buddy the mix, tends to socialize more with the other girls. Lilah in the meantime rarily goes into the fenced in run because she is immediately attacked by the 4. Usually find her in the coop lonesome. Would it help to bring her home another buddy? She bonded well with the mix and with my rhode Chloe. I would pick one at least a couple months old and of course keep it separate for a bit. Keep it with Lilah first in the tractor coop then add Alyviah (my mix) who's very calm, then Chloe, then the rest of the gang. Free range them supervised in the back yard when I'm home. I was thinking of an Ameraucana. Good idea or asking for more trouble?


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

The more the merrier......besides whats one more.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Well what did you do 7chicks??? The suspense is KILLING us!!!

I think you need some Buckeyes up there in Michigan....not the worthless nut kind, I mean the Buckeye chickens!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yolo.......


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I brought my Ameraucana home. $10 for a bundle of soft fluff.  Picture is from a couple days after I brought her home. She's been a perfect fit for a buddy for my lonesome Australorp Lilah.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Glad it's working out and they accepted it without issue. I have found my flock to continually be accepting to new additions.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so glad too. My first girls, the barred & rhodes, were absolute nightmares to Lilah for a year and Alyviah for only a few months. Felt bad bringing my Australorp home to be constantly pecked at by the original group. She was miserable. Now today I see her running around with the whole crew and making her way now. Think getting this last little chicken helped build her confidence. Whatever it is, its just nice to see her content and doing well ... even though she is over 1/2 naked with molting.  Love my girls. Each and every one of them so it really stinks to see one getting hurt. Its like bullies in the school yard. I know they're animals and all but gosh they sure grew to be extremely dear to me.


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

Aww what a beauty she is x


----------



## jarredh (Sep 13, 2013)

Will you explain a bit more on how you did your feed? This is a cool idea.


----------

